# Unsere orangenen Kunstwerke



## Matze. (13. Februar 2009)

Meines ist noch im Aufbau, ich fang aber mal an



[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/263626]
	
[/URL]

[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/263634]
	
[/URL]


Vorschläge zum Aufbau sind natürlich erwünscht, der Krempel im Hintergrund ist nicht zu beachten


----------



## Christian Back (14. Februar 2009)

Unbedingt schwarze Gabel, am besten die starre von Procraft... 
Und schwarze Anbauteile !
Ansonsten, toller Rahmen, schlankes Geröhr !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Matze. (14. Februar 2009)

Christian Back schrieb:


> Unbedingt schwarze Gabel, am besten die starre von Procraft...
> Und schwarze Anbauteile !
> Ansonsten, toller Rahmen, schlankes Geröhr !





Naja, schwarze Gabel ist schon ok, aber Federgabel ist ein must have ich bin nicht sicher ob ich die Marzocchi drinlassen soll, war bisher sehr zufrieden mit der Gabel.


----------



## TFCMaKO (14. Februar 2009)

Zum Thema orange mit schwarzen Anbauteilen 

Noch nicht ganz "fertig", hintere Felge ist aber bereits in schwarzt bestellt


----------



## mtboma (15. Februar 2009)

Na, dann will ich auch mal mein Voodoo Wanga zeigen:

So kann es ausschauen wenn Starr als Tourer mit 29er Gabele. Einbauhöhe 470.






Wenn es mehr superwendig sein soll dann kommt die On One  rein. Einbauhöhe 440.






oder etwas früher mal mit Federgabel. Hier eine MZ Marathon S 2003 einbauhöhe war ca. 470.






Für mich eines der genialsten Räder aus Stahl da so universell einsetzbar.


----------



## Christian Back (15. Februar 2009)

Wo gibt´s denn noch IRC Mythos "Redwall"???


----------



## mhetl (15. Februar 2009)

Er hat ja geschrieben "etwas früher mit Federgabel...", das ist wohl der Schlüssel zum IRC Mythos Redwall. Ach, schönes Voodoo!!!!

Gruß

Maik


----------



## ZeFlo (15. Februar 2009)

mhetl schrieb:


> Er hat ja geschrieben "etwas früher mit Federgabel...", das ist wohl der Schlüssel zum IRC Mythos Redwall. Ach, schönes Voodoo!!!!
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Maik



SIE hat geschrieben ...


----------



## berlin-mtbler (17. Februar 2009)

Also das Voodoo mit 29er Gabel gefällt mir. *sehr*

Wäre interessant, wie die  Gabeleinbauhöhen die Tretlagerhöhen in diesem Fall verändern. *Daten&Fahrverhalten*ist es bei 440 nicht zu niedrig gewesen bzw. Bodenkontakt Kurbel in Schräglage usw.*


----------



## Tenschi (17. Februar 2009)

Hier mal meins...


----------



## mtboma (17. Februar 2009)

berlin-mtbler schrieb:


> Also das Voodoo mit 29er Gabel gefällt mir. *sehr*
> 
> Wäre interessant, wie die  Gabeleinbauhöhen die Tretlagerhöhen in diesem Fall verändern. *Daten&Fahrverhalten*ist es bei 440 nicht zu niedrig gewesen bzw. Bodenkontakt Kurbel in Schräglage usw.*



Das Wanga ist ein Verwandlungskünstler. Man kann gut 100 - 120mm Federgabel darin fahren. Von Hause aus ist das Steuerrohr recht steil. Trotzdem ist eine 44cm Starrgabel gut fahrbar. Die sinkt ja nicht weiter ein. 
Aber ebenso eine 47cm gehen wunderbar dann halt mehr als Tourer.
Ein ganz großen Vorteil bietet natürlich die Verstellmöglichkeit der hinteren Achse. So kann man die Balance des Rahmens sehr fein einstellen. Wenn es nach mir ginge könnte jeder Rahmen das von hause aus haben. Nicht nur für Singlespeeder macht das Sinn. Bei der on one Gabel habe ich die Achse ganz weit nach vorne geschoben  und es führ sich wie ein Rennrad im Gelände einfach genial. Als Tourer kann man dann die Achse nach hinten setzen und schon bäumt der Gaul auch nicht auf, bringt ruhe und Gemütlichkeit in die Fuhre.  Für mich bleibt und ist diese Geo die bisher beste die mir je untergekommen ist.

Kim


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Matze. (18. Februar 2009)

Tenschi schrieb:


> Hier mal meins...



Ist die Farbe am Epic original


----------



## berlin-mtbler (18. Februar 2009)

@mtboma
Danke für die Infos.  Die Verstellmöglichkeiten am Voodoo Wanga klingen ja echt gut.


----------



## Tenschi (18. Februar 2009)

Matze. schrieb:


> Ist die Farbe am Epic original




Ja!! Das ist ein Testbike und die haben immer andere Farben.


----------



## Reiler (18. Februar 2009)

da muss ein orangener sattel drauf, bzw. orangener bezug....

cooles bike!!



mtboma schrieb:


> Na, dann will ich auch mal mein Voodoo Wanga zeigen:
> 
> So kann es ausschauen wenn Starr als Tourer mit 29er Gabele. Einbauhöhe 470.
> 
> ...


----------



## Christian Back (18. Februar 2009)

da muss, wenn überhaupt, passend zur Gabel ein grüner Bezug druff....


----------



## berlin-mtbler (18. Februar 2009)

Christian Back schrieb:


> da muss, wenn überhaupt, passend zur Gabel ein grüner Bezug druff....



Dann bräuchte es doch aber auch konsequenter Weise diese grünen Ergon-Griffe.   *dett wär mir persönlich zuviel grün an 'nem orangen Bike  *


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Matze. (21. Februar 2009)

Ich finde grün an einem orangen Bike immer fehl am Platz. Schaut aus wie ein Comicfilm.


----------



## zuspät (22. Februar 2009)

uih es gibt ja echt für jede farbe einen eigenen thread toll dann zeig ich mal mein radl:




ich find grün und orange passen irgendwie

hier mal so ne kleine story zum aufbau:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=367976&page=2


----------



## Matze. (23. Februar 2009)

zuspät schrieb:


> uih es gibt ja echt für jede farbe einen eigenen thread toll dann zeig ich mal mein radl:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Endlich mal Reifen die in der Bike auf Resonanz stossen


----------



## TFCMaKO (24. Februar 2009)

Bei mir ging auch was weiter, Schühchen sind nun endlich komplett schwarz 
Ob ich den Lenker noch schwarz mache weiss ich nicht genau, evtl. wird´s dann auch zu viel des Guten, ansonsten sind nur noch neue Reifen geplant in 2,25" statt 2,1", vermutlich die bekannte Racing Ralph/Nobby Nic Kombination

[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/291042]
	
[/URL]

[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/291041]
	
[/URL]

[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/291040]
	
[/URL]


----------



## Tyler1977 (24. Februar 2009)

Nicht meines, ich würde es auch anders aufbauen, aber die Farbe ist einfach nur lecker...


----------



## Matze. (24. Februar 2009)

Tyler1977 schrieb:


> Nicht meines, ich würde es auch anders aufbauen, aber die Farbe ist einfach nur lecker...





Anders aufbauen würde ich es auch, aber sonst ist der IF Rahmen wunderschön, und dann auch noch orange


----------



## zuspät (24. Februar 2009)

@tfc der sattel schaut zu gross aus aber sonst hübsch


----------



## TFCMaKO (24. Februar 2009)

THX, der Sattel kam fÃ¼r 7â¬ aus der Grabbelkiste, reisst auch schon ein, ist also bald Geschichte


----------



## berlin-mtbler (25. Februar 2009)

Tyler1977 schrieb:


> Nicht meines, ich würde es auch anders aufbauen, aber die Farbe ist einfach nur lecker...



Das IF ist ein Traum, vor allem in der Farbe.

btw: @Tyler1977 Wie würdest Du es denn aufbauen?!  Silberne anstatt schwarze Parts und kein Singlespeeder?!
Würde mich echt interessieren.


----------



## Don Trailo (25. Februar 2009)

berlin-mtbler schrieb:


> Das IF ist ein Traum, vor allem in der Farbe.
> 
> btw: @Tyler1977 Wie würdest Du es denn aufbauen?!  Silberne anstatt schwarze Parts und kein Singlespeeder?!
> Würde mich echt interessieren.



 schaltung ganz klar ne filigrane kurbel
vorbau in rahmenfarbe( fabrikat egal, soll einfach schön aussehen...)
und ja steinigt mich doch, disc only, der linie wegen
 geiles färbchen... doch auf dauer....???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tyler1977 (25. Februar 2009)

Ich bin über 10 Jahre ein knallgelbes Yeti gefahren (und davor ja ein grello grünes Schätzchen, das mir aber gerade einige Kopfschmerzen wegen Gammel bereitet), glaub mir, wenn man sich mal in sowas verguckt hat bleibt das auch über die Jahre schön 

Also ich würde es vor allem anderen:

26er statt 29er (glaub, das ist ein 29er, oder? Die Pellen sehen so riesig aus...Perspektive könnte aber auch täuschen)

Normaler Schaltung oder Rohloff

Disc Only (die neuen Hope wären super, an Felgenbremsen wären die Magura Firm Tech auch schön,  , geht aber kaum)

aufbauen.

Und silber würde mir an das Rad (ausser Kette und Kleinteilen) nicht kommen. Thomson & Co passen schon, schwarze SID, schwarze Tune oder Middleburn. Einfach nur die Betonung auf den Rahmen und den Rest klassisch in schwarz. 
Genial.  
Da muß ich schon standhaft bleiben...eigentlich soll ja im Sommer was aus Titan her...


----------



## laempel (25. Februar 2009)

Das Foto ist zwar nicht so schön, aber dafür ist das Bike schön orange...


----------



## Tyler1977 (25. Februar 2009)

Meinst Du das?


----------



## laempel (25. Februar 2009)

Tyler1977 schrieb:


> Meinst Du das?



Ich bin ehrlich gesagt auch  In der Vorschau konnte ich das Bild nämlich sehen, allerdings nicht, wenn ich es auf dem Foren-Foto-Album eingebettet habe, sondern nur aus dem Picasa-Album. Sonderbar...

Danke für die Berichtigung.

Edit: Nachdem ich den Beitrag geschrieben habe, war das Foto wieder (als Link aus dem Picasa-Album) zu sehen. Entweder spinnt es bei google oder das Forum läuft nicht rund


----------



## berlin-mtbler (25. Februar 2009)

@Tyler
Danke fÃ¼r die Info bzgl. Rahmenaufbau, Teilewahl ... 

btw: Also fÃ¼r alle die es interessiert:

Die Farbe des Independent Fabrication IF Bikes nennt sich "Omaha Orange"  mit "White Panels"
Baujahr: â05 
Modell: Deluxe Singlespeed (also 26" Zoll?!)
GrÃ¶Ãe: 17.5"
Gewicht: 20.56lbs bzw. 9.326 kg mit Pedalen

Auf Flickrrr gibt es noch ein Beatstick und ein anderes IF Steel Deluxe mit Discs und Schaltung in derselben Farbe.


----------



## Tyler1977 (25. Februar 2009)

Das Deluxe gibt es sowohl mit Schaltung, als auch SS in 26 und 29 Zoll.

Ich würde das Bike halt so aufbauen, weil es dann auch entsprechend im Gelände bewegt werden kann.
Starrgabel, SS und Co sind schön und gut, aber auch wenn die Rahmen traditionell sind bin ich im Gelande über den technischen Fortschritt froh.


----------



## TFCMaKO (25. Februar 2009)

tyler1977 schrieb:


> ...aber auch wenn die rahmen traditionell sind bin ich im gelande über den technischen fortschritt froh.




amen


----------



## Tyler1977 (25. Februar 2009)

Naja, auf Starrgabel ist man ja Ende der 80er, Anfang der 90er im Gelände groß geworden und hat das Fahren gelernt wie man es heute auf vollgefederten Sofas nicht mehr macht, aber zumindest vorne mag ich die Federung nicht mehr missen.
Die Gelenke, die Plombe und die damals dank einer gebrochenen Accu Trax angeknackste Schulter danken es einem


----------



## Matze. (25. Februar 2009)

Tyler1977 schrieb:


> Das Deluxe gibt es sowohl mit Schaltung, als auch SS in 26 und 29 Zoll.
> 
> Ich würde das Bike halt so aufbauen, weil es dann auch entsprechend im Gelände bewegt werden kann.
> Starrgabel, SS und Co sind schön und gut, aber auch wenn die Rahmen traditionell sind bin ich im Gelande über den technischen Fortschritt froh.



Das wäre auch meine Meinung gewesen, nur traute ich mich das bisher nicht zu sagen, wegen der Haue
Für das IF wären, wie Tyler es sagt nur schwarze Komponenten sinnvoll,  eine R7 in schwarz (nur 30mm Durchmesser und passt so besser zum filigranen Rahmen) Magura Marta Carbon oder Formula als Disc! das Ganze garniert mit Gripshift X0 und einer schwarzen, schlanken Kurbel.
Die einzige Möglichkeit ohne Kettenschaltung auszukommen wäre für mich eine Rohloff, aber SS ist ein absolutes NoGo.




> geiles färbchen... doch auf dauer....???




Da denkt man immer, man sieht sich satt, stimmt aber nicht, eher im Gegenteil, eine auffällige Farbe bietet Charakter und Unverwechselbarkeit die man nicht mehr missen möchte wenn man sich daran gewöhnt hat (ging zumindest mir so mit meinem Neongelbgrünen Rennrad). Siehe altes Album


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## s-worksm5 (26. Februar 2009)

So noch so a schönes oranges bike


----------



## s-worksm5 (26. Februar 2009)

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/292293

Sry des Bild einfügen geht nicht...


----------



## Clemens (26. Februar 2009)

s-worksm5 schrieb:


> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/292293
> 
> Sry des Bild einfügen geht nicht...




wieso nicht?


----------



## s-worksm5 (26. Februar 2009)

Danke

Mann muss doch einfach den link unter dem Button Grafik einfügen hineinkopieren


----------



## Tyler1977 (26. Februar 2009)

Mh, auch wenn's gut ausgestattet ist sieht es irgendwie mies aus...
Die White Walls gefallen mir nicht so, am Rahmen lässt sich wegen dem Teamdesign wohl nichts machen. Wirkt überladen.


----------



## s-worksm5 (26. Februar 2009)

Jaja mies vo deinem Quantec will ich gar ned reden 

Liebe Grüße 

Ich liebe dieses Bike unendlich arg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tyler1977 (26. Februar 2009)

Sorry, aber wenn Du keine Meinung zu deinem Bike hören willst poste es halt nicht statt die beleidigte Leberwurst zu spielen! 
Mich juckt deine Meinung bzw. Konterreaktion zu meinem Bike ja auch nicht wirklich. 
Die Ausstattung ist ja OK und sieht soweit sich das von dem Bild ableiten lässt hochwertig, nur die Reifen mag ich nicht und die Decals lassen den Rahmen nunmal in meinen Augen ziemlich überfrachtet wirken...
Da es ja ein Teamrahmen zu sein scheint lässt sich daran wie ich ebenfalls schon bemerkt habe wohl nichts machen.


----------



## s-worksm5 (26. Februar 2009)

Ja ok 

 ich war weng voreilig wütend... sry


----------



## Don Trailo (26. Februar 2009)

ich liebe solche spacertürme


----------



## shoxer (27. Februar 2009)

Würde vorschlagen die Weißwandreifen auszutauschen und ne schwarze Gabel zu montieren, dann hast du mehr Ruhe im Design des Bikes.


----------



## s-worksm5 (27. Februar 2009)

Ich stell dann noch ein bild mit den XTR Laufrädern rein...


----------



## s-worksm5 (27. Februar 2009)

So jetzt


----------



## s-worksm5 (27. Februar 2009)

I-wie wills ned gehn...

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/292576


----------



## Tyler1977 (27. Februar 2009)

Gefällt mir so auch schon um Welten besser  (das Bild ist auch schöner getroffen)

Ich würde vielleicht noch ein-zwei Spacer rausnehmen und den Vorbau positiv montiert fahren, aber wenn die Sitzposition so passt ist's auch OK.
Viel Spaß beim Rennen.


----------



## M!ke (27. Februar 2009)

Tyler1977 schrieb:


> Gefällt mir so auch schon um Welten besser  (das Bild ist auch schöner getroffen)
> 
> Ich würde vielleicht noch ein-zwei Spacer rausnehmen und den Vorbau positiv montiert fahren, aber wenn die Sitzposition so passt ist's auch OK.
> Viel Spaß beim Rennen.



Voll schönes Rad...gefällt mir sehr gut. Hast du ein Gewicht/Teileliste?


Gruß

Mike


----------



## aka (27. Februar 2009)

zuspät schrieb:


> ich find grün und orange passen irgendwie


Find ich auch -


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## s-worksm5 (28. Februar 2009)

Gewicht ca. 9,6-9,7 kg

Teile:

Rahmen: 20" Alu (Zuvor Scandium)
Gabel: Magura Durin 80
Kurbel: Shimano XTR
Schaltung: XTR 
Umwerfer: XTR
Schalthebel: XTR
Bremsen: XTR Disc
Naben: XTR 
Felgen: Mavic 717
Speichen: DT Swiss
Griffe: Ergon Carbon
Sattel: Slr
Sattelstütze: Ritchey WCS
Vorbau: Oval
Lenker: Oval
Reifen: Race King 2,2


----------



## wickedstyle (28. Februar 2009)

zuspät schrieb:


> uih es gibt ja echt für jede farbe einen eigenen thread toll dann zeig ich mal mein radl:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Absolut Top
Kein riesen Werbe-Schnickschnack, die Idee mit der Kurbel ist top und verdammt selten. Mir würde noch gut gefallen wenn die Gabel orange wäre, ist aber geschmachkssache.


----------



## zuspät (28. Februar 2009)

danke dass ich bei meinen rädern net nur den hauptrahmen lackieren laß sondern auch einzelne anbauteile hat was mit dem preis zutun leider weiß ich nie was am schluss dabei raus kommt, deshalb beschränk ich des auch immer auf die "billigen" kleinteile wie lenker und vorbau die tun net so arg weh wenn se doch net verbaut werden. hatte bei der kurbel auch scho angst dass zu viel wird deshalb wurde die gabel net mit gemacht aber is denk ich stark geschmackssache.


----------



## birkenbiker (1. März 2009)

Hier mal mein Bike


----------



## Christian Back (1. März 2009)

birkenbiker schrieb:


> Hier mal mein Bike



Fein!
Aber mit einer Stütze ohne Kropf sähe das etwas entspannter aus, oder?


----------



## branderstier (2. März 2009)

Christian Back schrieb:


> Fein!
> Aber mit einer Stütze ohne Kropf sähe das etwas entspannter aus, oder?



Warum?????


----------



## enweh (2. März 2009)

Sie würde den Sattel in der Gestellmitte klemmen, was für das Konstrukt ggf. gesünder ist.


----------



## birkenbiker (2. März 2009)

Hi,
ihr solltet wissen das ich 12 Jahre alt bin u. ca. 160 cm groß.
mein Racebike ist also auf "wachsen" ausgelegt.
Tchüss


----------



## berlin-mtbler (5. März 2009)

birkenbiker schrieb:


> Hi,
> ihr solltet wissen das ich 12 Jahre alt bin u. ca. 160 cm groß.
> mein Racebike ist also auf "wachsen" ausgelegt.
> Tchüss



Dann ist ja die Gefahr, das die Stütze unter Belastung bricht eher gering wenn Du ein geringes Gewicht hast. 

Ansonsten kannst Du auch die Stütze um 180 Grad drehen und den Sattel dann mittiger montieren. 

Das sieht zwar dann total komisch aus, aber (spart Kosten für ne ungekröpfte Stütze und) rückt den Sattel eher in die Mitte des Sattelstützenkopfs, was die Gefahr des Brechens der Stütze wie des Sattelgestells verringert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Niethi (10. März 2009)

Nette Bikes hier, da will ich mal nicht nachstehen. 
Schon etwas älter, aber immer noch schnell unterwegs:


----------



## berlin-mtbler (10. März 2009)

Niethi schrieb:


> Nette Bikes hier, da will ich mal nicht nachstehen.
> Schon etwas älter, aber immer noch schnell unterwegs:



Schönes Softtail & mit oranger Manitou-Gabel.  Tolle Farbkombi *aber bitte bitte bitte unbedingt die Reflektoren abmachen  ,auch wenn sie orange sind  *


----------



## Tyler1977 (10. März 2009)

Wächst Du in das KHS noch rein oder warum ist der Sattel auf Höhe des Oberrohrs? 
Sonst schönes Bike (bis auf die Reflektoren).
Würde aber mit schwarzen Anbauteilen noch besser kommen.


----------



## mtboma (10. März 2009)

Heute mal ein aktuelles Bild von meinem Liebling


----------



## TFCMaKO (10. März 2009)

mtboma schrieb:


> Heute mal ein aktuelles Bild von meinem Liebling



Sehr schick!
Schwarze Bremsen wären nur noch das i-Pünktchen


----------



## berlin-mtbler (10. März 2009)

TFCMaKO schrieb:


> Sehr schick!



Sehr sehr schick!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tyler1977 (10. März 2009)

Sehr schönes Voodoo 

Nur der neue Flite passt irgendwie nicht so ganz, hätte das alte Modell da optisch bevorzugt.
Aber ist ja eine A****frage


----------



## Niethi (11. März 2009)

berlin-mtbler schrieb:


> Schönes Softtail & mit oranger Manitou-Gabel.  Tolle Farbkombi *aber bitte bitte bitte unbedingt die Reflektoren abmachen  ,auch wenn sie orange sind  *


Die Manitou ist leider nicht mehr - Rohrbruch in der Dämpfereinheit 
Jetzt ist eine rote Duke SL dran, aber die passt irgendwie nicht so ganz  
Ich finde einfach keine orangene Gabel mehr ... 






Tyler1977 schrieb:


> Wächst Du in das KHS noch rein oder warum ist der Sattel auf Höhe des Oberrohrs?
> Sonst schönes Bike (bis auf die Reflektoren).
> Würde aber mit schwarzen Anbauteilen noch besser kommen.


Ertappt, bin bei Trainingsfahrten im Regen eingegangen 
Ne, hatte gerade das Bike komplett zerlegt und das Foto gemacht, bevor Dreck auf der Einstellrunde drankommen konnte 

EDIT:
Dieses Frühjahr steht eine größere Frischteilekur für das Bike an, da wird der Schwarz-Anteil dann sicher erhöht.


----------



## TFCMaKO (11. März 2009)

Niethi schrieb:


> Ich finde einfach keine orangene Gabel mehr ...



Lass den unteren Teil doch lackieren oder Pulverbeschichten.
Ich hab meinen Rahmen auch beschichten lassen (war mal silber...), hat mich mit Sandstrahlen 50 Euro gekostet, wenn du die gabel zerlegt da hinbringst wird es sicherlich nicht teurer sein.
Die hatten dort u.a. Motorradgabeln zum beschichten hängen, also möglich ist es


----------



## Tyler1977 (11. März 2009)

Zur Not - wenn eh eine Frischzellenkur ansteht.
Magura bietet die Gabeln auch in orange an, allerdings gegen Aufpreis.


----------



## Stemmel (15. März 2009)

ich habe immer gesagt "Wenn ich ein eigenes Rad habe, dann nur in orange!" 

Das ist dabei herausgekommen: 





Ein paar kleine Änderungen hat es in der Zwischenzeit bekommen, es ist und bleibt aber meine (Apfel)Sine... Ja, alle meine Räder haben einen Namen...


----------



## Tyler1977 (15. März 2009)

Sehr schön 

Mit zwei Spacern weniger und nem etwas hübscheren Sattel würd es aber noch besser rüberkommen...


----------



## Stemmel (15. März 2009)

Tyler1977 schrieb:


> Sehr schön
> 
> Mit zwei Spacern weniger und nem etwas hübscheren Sattel würd es aber noch besser rüberkommen...



Das ist DER ultimative Frauensattel! Ich schwöre darauf und habe ihn auf all meine Rädern...


----------



## Tyler1977 (15. März 2009)

Sorry die Dame, hatte dich für einen Herren gehalten 

Dann passts natürlich und beim Sattel entscheiden nunmal hintere Körperteile zuerst.


----------



## Stemmel (15. März 2009)

Tyler1977 schrieb:


> Sorry die Dame, hatte dich für einen Herren gehalten



So hatte ich es mir auch gedacht! 

Und die Spacer sind zwischendurch auch ein wenig anders geworden. Wie gesagt: Ein paar Änderungen hat das Rad schon erfahren (u.a. fahre ich jetzt auch Klickies, die ich ja NIE IM LEBEN wollte...)


----------



## drivingghost (15. März 2009)

hey, ich will mitspielen:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zuspät (15. März 2009)

ha da kann ich mitgehen!


----------



## zuspät (15. März 2009)

bääähmm: dunkelorange nicht rot





wird aber umlackiert


----------



## Tyler1977 (15. März 2009)

Sattel runter und die Sitzposition ist wie bei einem moderne Bike aus der Bergab Fraktion 

@ 
Stemmel: 
Klickies wollte ich Anfang&Mitte der 90er auch nie.
Jetzt nie wieder ohne...


----------



## FlowinFlo (15. März 2009)

@stemmel: schick und sinnvoll aufgebaut, aber den lockout würde ich andersherum montieren, dann wirkts nicht so monströs!

LG


----------



## berlin-mtbler (17. März 2009)

Schöne orange Bikes findet Ihr auch 





berlin-mtbler schrieb:


> ... auf Flickrrrrrrrr unter Groups  nach " Orange is the fastest color "    mal suchen, dann findet man ganz schnell, ganz viele orange Bikes. Also die Farbe ist



Gut, wenn man sich selbst zitieren kann.


----------



## Stemmel (26. März 2009)

hier noch einmal Sine im Einsatz


----------



## kadaverfleisch (1. April 2009)

Moin,
auf Hinweis eines Users bin ich hier gelandet und soll mein Bike hier posten, da es ORANGE ist, biddeschön:













Mehr Info und Bilder gibt es hier:
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/sets/view/12146/
und hier:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=390323

Gruß
Micha


----------



## berlin-mtbler (1. April 2009)

Cooles Bike, coole Farbe und gelungener Aufbau.


----------



## aka (2. April 2009)

Cooler Radstaender im Wald:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (7. April 2009)

Anfang 2007 - so fing's an mit Jules Voitl in orange...












Weitere Bilder vom Aufbau gibt's hier.

Und ungefähr so sieht es heute aus:


----------



## Peter88 (11. April 2009)

...die guten voitl rahmen..immer wieder nett anzusehen


und hier mein beitrag zu diesem tehma..

Berg Bike













MFG
Peter


----------



## berlin-mtbler (16. April 2009)

Ach, mir gefallen orange Bikes immer besser. Vor allem wenn sie so individuell sind wie das Berg.


----------



## Christian Back (16. April 2009)

Ach, das NOX fand´ ich besser. Auch, wenn die FH- Gewinde ausgerissen waren. 
Mit der Farbe des Berg bin ich einverstanden, ansonsten verstehe ich das "Lochdesign" nicht recht...


----------



## berlin-mtbler (16. April 2009)

Man muß ja nicht alles verstehen. 

Weiß auch nicht warum da Löcher im Rahmen sind, aber zumindest ist es mal was anderes, oder?! *dient auf jeden Fall der Individualität und vllt. der Stabilität   *


----------



## Christian Back (16. April 2009)

Laut Mr. Berg sind die Rohre so dünn, daß sie mit den Querröhrchen unterbrochen werden müssen, um nicht einzuknicken.

Tolles Erklärungsmuster... 

Ich finde, da kann man gut Schnapsgläschen drin verstecken, oder hast du eine andere Idee?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## berlin-mtbler (16. April 2009)

Christian Back schrieb:


> Ich finde, da kann man gut Schnapsgläschen drin verstecken, oder hast du eine andere Idee?



Gute Idee , schließlich bietet Surly ja auch nen Flask Holder. 

Dann müssen sich also nur ein Surly Fahrer und ein Berg Owner auf'm Trail begegnen und schon können Sie gemeinsam einen kippen.


----------



## Matze. (18. April 2009)

So, da mal mein Schätzchen bei der Jungfernfahrt






[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]


Kritik und Verbesserungsvorschläge können gemacht werden,
übrigens, die Trails waren heute ein Traum


----------



## TFCMaKO (26. April 2009)

Kleines Update...
Schwarzer Lenker
Boxguide Führungsrolle innen ausgedreht und gedichtete 608 Lager (Skateboard etc.) eingesetzt
Schwalbe Albert 2,25 vorn
Schwalbe Smart Sam 2,25 hinten
Magura HS33 mit EVO2 Adaptern ausgerüstet, RAT Booster anstelle des Montagebügels für weniger Flexen des Rahmens
(Mehr Fotos im Album)

[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/337783]
	
[/URL]

[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/337782]
	
[/URL]

[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/337815]
	
[/URL]

[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/337812]
	
[/URL]

[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/337789]
	
[/URL]


----------



## berlin-mtbler (27. April 2009)

Gut gemacht.


----------



## Piwi69 (11. Mai 2009)

ja orange is original.mein epic


----------



## Greg House (22. Mai 2009)

Orange soll es sein?! 
Bitte sehr:




Flaschenhalter wird noch komplett schwarz.


----------



## K.H. (22. Mai 2009)

Sehr orange: Cheetah For Pleasure






Ciao!
KH


----------



## berlin-mtbler (25. Mai 2009)

@greg house
wunderschön.


----------



## zuspät (25. Mai 2009)

@ tfc: nette kiste, sorglos bremsen


----------



## TFCMaKO (25. Mai 2009)

zuspät schrieb:


> @ tfc: nette kiste, sorglos bremsen



Danke danke, die werden auch gut genutzt 

Ich muss ja gestehen, ich habe in den letzten Wochen schonmal über lila nachgedacht, aber wie ich dann mein Baby so stehen sehe UND VOR ALLEM DIE NEIDISCHEN BLICKE von anderen... da bleib ich dem Orange und damit diesem Thread lieber treu =)

Hat halt echt nicht Jeder, also schätzt euch glücklich, IHR POSER


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Remedy8 (9. Juni 2009)

Meins:


----------



## TFCMaKO (5. Mai 2010)

In der Hoffnung, das die Farbe nicht schon wieder out ist... 

Hier mal meine letzte Ausbaustufe, verbunden mit der Frage, was für ein Sattel für euch in Frage kommen würde.
Eher ein Dirt "Klopper" oder ein CC "Nussknacker" - vor allem, wenn´s statt bergauf und schnell bergab auch mal 60km einfach nur geradeaus gehen soll?

Kann mich nicht entscheiden, daher immer noch ein Klappradsattel drauf  (Ist aber hinten einfach zu breit...)


----------



## berlin-mtbler (6. Mai 2010)

Mach doch einen Flite in orange drauf.


----------



## eddy 1 (6. Mai 2010)

zwar keine schaltung aber orange is es


----------

